# Wie Leistungsfähig ist das Galaxy S3 im Vergleich zu einem PC/Notebook?



## AK39 (6. Juni 2012)

*Wie Leistungsfähig ist das Galaxy S3 im Vergleich zu einem PC/Notebook?*

Die Daten klingen beeindruckend: Quad-Core mit 1,4 GHz, 1GB Ram usw. 

Entspricht die CPU/GPU Leistung bereits z.B. einem 8 Jahre alten Notebook mit einem Intel Pentium M mit 1,6 GHz?
CPU/GPU Benchmarks für Smartphones *und* PCs konnte ich leider nirgens finden.

Wer kennt sich aus?


----------



## zombie82 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie Leistungsfähig ist das Galaxy S3 im Vergleich zu einem PC/Notebook?*

also ich frage mich in erster linie wo der sinn ist ein smartphone mit einem PC zu vergleichen.
allein schon mit dem galaxy s2 kann man echt tolle sachen machen doch nen PC/Notebook/netbook etc kann es doch in meinen augen keinesfalls ersetzen und ist somit gar nicht vergleichbar... korrigert mich bitte falls ich mich irre ^^


----------



## Heretic (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie Leistungsfähig ist das Galaxy S3 im Vergleich zu einem PC/Notebook?*

Seh ich aber auch so. Alleine aufgrund des Betreibssystemes sind die Aufgabenfelder eigendlich sehr Unterschiedlich.

wenns aber wirklich nur um Rechenkraft geht so glaub ich doch , dass die Technologie heutiger Smartphones doch recht stark ist.

Würde man vilt mal Superpi oder so gegeneinander laufen lassen würden Smartphones nicht schlecht da stehen.

Außerdem Problematisch ist ja auch noch die Struktur der Prozessoren. Smartphones usw haben ARM CPU während PC meist x86 und x64 CPUs haben.


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. Juni 2012)

Irgendwo gabs da mal nen Bericht das ein aktuelles Smartphone bei weitem nicht mit der Rechenleistung mithalten kann da ist selbt ein Intel Atom schneller. Grafik mäßig fang ich garnicht erst an die meisten Smarthphones sind froh wenn sie grad so 30Fps bei nem etwas "grafiklastigen" Spiel hinbringen und die Grafik ist noch weit vom Pc entfernt.


----------



## Iceananas (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie Leistungsfähig ist das Galaxy S3 im Vergleich zu einem PC/Notebook?*

Solche Informationen sind in der Tat schwer zu finden.

Eine Methode ist der Linpack-Benchmark. Der wird z.B. für Supercomputer benutzt, da der Benchmark pure Mathematische Operationen durchführt und die FLOPS (Gleitkommarechnungen pro Sekunde) misst. Das ist quasi die Rohleistung eines Prozessors. Es gibt andere Benches, die ebenfalls FLOPS-Werte messen, aber die sind mit diesen Werten nicht zu vergleichen. 

Ein Pentium M @ 1,8 Ghz kommt auf 834,29 MFLOPS.
Ein Tegra 3 höchstens 100 MFLOPS, ein Qualcomm S4 ist mit 200MFLOPS ungefähr doppelt so schnell.

Übrigens: Die Ergebnisse sind aus dem Disziplin 100x100 Matrix. Also nicht wundern, dass z.B. ein Core i7 aus einer anderen Quelle mehrere zig GFLOPS leistet, da wird meist mit 4x4 o.ä. getestet.

Quelle: 
Linpack Benchmark Results - Roy Longbottom's PC benchmark Collection
Qualcomm S4: Dual-Core-Chip in Benchmarks besser als Tegra 3


----------



## Spinal (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie Leistungsfähig ist das Galaxy S3 im Vergleich zu einem PC/Notebook?*

Ah, danke für die Infos. Also ich muss schon sagen, ich finde das ganze auch interessant. Wäre vielleicht auch mal ein Thema für die Print.

Es ist natürlich schwierig ein Smartphone mit einem PC zu vergleichen, aber interessant ist es allemal. Und das ein Smartphone "ganz andere" Aufgabengebiete bedient als der PC sehe ich nicht so. Denn surfen, Messenger, E-Mails checken und schreiben, ja sogar spielen gehören mittlerweile quasi zum Smartphone Alltag. Webanwendungen und Mobile Anwendungen verschmelzen zunehmend miteinander und das Smartphone erfüllt immer mehr Aufgaben, die früher ausschließlich für den PC bzw. Laptop gedacht waren.
Mal bezogen auf Android und iOS Geräte ist erstens die Leistung der kleinen Geräte schon erstaunlich, bedenkt man die Akkulaufzeit bei Nutzung von GPS, UMTS, WLAN, Telefonie, Bluetooth usw. die bei vielen Geräten dauerhaft oder zumindest häufig an sind. Und zweitens ist auch die Entwicklung der "kleinen" Betriebssysteme bewundernswert, die ihre Aufgaben mittlerweile excellent erfüllen und sehr gut optimiert sind. Besonders bemerkenswert in Anbetracht der Zeitspanne, die die Dinge erst auf dem Markt sind. Natürlich ist mit RIM schon lange Bürotätigkeiten mehr oder minder mobil nutzbar, aber ich ihr wisst was ich meine.

Ich bin gespannt wohin die Reise geht. Auch ist ein 4 Kern Modell sicher derzeit etwas overpowered für aktuelle Smartphone Anwendungen, aber wer weiß wo wir in einem oder zwei Jahren sind? Das es jetzt erste 4 Kern Modelle gibt ist wohl eher als Trend anstelle von wirklichem Sinn zu sehen.

Sorry, war jetzt was Off Topic, aber ich finde es durchaus interessant wie aktuelle Smartphones sich gegen Laptops, Tablets oder Ultrabooks behaupten. Die Kluft dazwischen wird immer kleiner, mit Windows 8 wird es ein Betriebssystem für ARM und x86 geben. Und deshalb halte ich einen Vergleich auch für Sinnvoll. Also wer mehr Infos hat, her damit 

bye
Spinal


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie Leistungsfähig ist das Galaxy S3 im Vergleich zu einem PC/Notebook?*

Windows geht meiner Meinung nach einen schlauen weg.
Der Mensch ist ein Gewohnheitstier und deswegen versuchen die eben das Mobile- und Desktopsystem zu verschmelzen so das jeder der daheim oder in der Arbeit am PC mit Win arbeitet, was nunmal der Großteil ist, sich auch sofort mit dem mobilen System auskennt weil es eben das gleiche ist.
Damit könnte Windows in der Zukunft doch einiges an Marktanteilen gewinnen.
Klar Win8 schaut mommentan noch beschissen aus auf dem Desktop vorallem da eben alles mehr aufs Touch ausgerichtet ist, wobei ich denke das früher oder später auch der Touch in den Desktops und Läppis kommen wird.
Soweit ich weiß sind ja auch schon die ersten Win8 Tablets in gespräch mit einem Intel Atomprozi, wobei da natürlich noch der Stromverbrauch bissl höher ist als zb. von einem aktuellen 4Kern ARMProzi aber da wird Intel sicher einen weg finden wenn man sich nur mal anschaut was die Ivys brauchen bei der Leistung.


----------



## Timsu (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie Leistungsfähig ist das Galaxy S3 im Vergleich zu einem PC/Notebook?*

Softwaretechnisch kann man damit schon viel machen, zum Beispiel kann man Debian /Ubuntu mit LXDE laufen lassen, mit blueetooth Tastatur und Maus kann man damit schon halbwegs komfortabel Dokumente bearbeiten. Externe Festplatten und USB Sticks gehen auch. Einfache Bildbearbeitung geht auch eingeschränkt.


----------



## AK39 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie Leistungsfähig ist das Galaxy S3 im Vergleich zu einem PC/Notebook?*

Habe die Antwort heute selber gefunden:

*Galaxy S3 (Exynos 4412, Quadcore), Android 4.0.4*
Linpack Single-Thread: 41.379 MFLOPS nach mehreren Messungen
Linpack Multi-Thread: Ergebnis Schwankt stark zwischen *50,651 und 139,279 MFLOPS*
*HTC One S (Qualcomm Snapdragon S4, Dualcore), Android 4.0.3*
Wichtig: Trotz gleichem Chip nicht direkt mit Galaxy S3 in der LTE-Version vergleichbar
Linpack Single-Thread: 102.611 MFLOPS nach mehreren Messungen
Linpack Multi-Thread: Ergebnis Schwankt stark zwischen *178 und 213 MFLOPS*
Quelle: Galaxy S3: Quadcore- vs. Dualcore-Version im Benchmark-Test


The Pentium M 740 (1.73 GHz) has been tested to perform up to approximately 7,400 MIPS and 3.9 GFLOPS (using SSE2)
Quelle: Pentium M - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Weitere Werte:
97.8375 GFlops    i7 980x @ 4.466 GHz
73.5014 GFlops    i7 2600K @ 5 GHz
60.1637 GFlops    Q9550 @ 4.25 GHz
8.0785 GFlops      E2180 @ 2.8GHz
Quelle: **The LINPACK Thread**


Aktuelles Hochleistungshandy: ca. 150 MFLOPS
Notebookprozessor aus dem Jahre 2003: Pentium M 740  3900 MFLOPS
=> 3900/150 = High-End-Smartphone um den Faktor 26 langsamer

Aktueller Desktop-Prozessor: i7 2600K  73000 MFLOPS
=> 73000/150 = High-End-Smartphone um den Faktor 487 langsamer


----------



## night (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie Leistungsfähig ist das Galaxy S3 im Vergleich zu einem PC/Notebook?*

immerhin läuft auf dem S3 GTA 3 was will man mehr ? auser GTA SA auf dem S3


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie Leistungsfähig ist das Galaxy S3 im Vergleich zu einem PC/Notebook?*

Normalerweise kann man solche Vergleiche gut mit CoreMark machen , es gibt z.B. mit einem OMAP 4430 (2 Kerne) mit 1 ghz der auf 5742.18 Punkte kommt. 
Nun ist die Architektur ein wenig langsamer als die eines Galaxy S3 oder des OneS , also würde ich mal mit 6000 Punkten für die neueren Architekturen rechnen.

Ein Pentium M mit 1,3 Ghz kommt auf 4213.78 Punkte ein Intel Pentium M 760 2000Mhz auf 6240.00.
Ein Intel Atom D525 mit 1,8 Ghz auf 9076.68 (wobei hier ein wirklich alter Compiler verwendet wurde) , der Atom N330 kommt mit 1,6 Ghz auf 9106.94.

Der Intel Core i7-3930K CPU 3200Mhz kommt btw. auf 150962.39 Punkte 

Werte stammen alle von hier : CoreMark an EEMBC Benchmark


----------



## Iceananas (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie Leistungsfähig ist das Galaxy S3 im Vergleich zu einem PC/Notebook?*



night schrieb:


> immerhin läuft auf dem S3 GTA 3 was will man mehr ?


 
Ruckelt das Spiel eigentlich auch mit teilweise 15fps wie auf Dualcore-Geräte oder läufts mittlerweile mit 30fps minimum?


----------



## night (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie Leistungsfähig ist das Galaxy S3 im Vergleich zu einem PC/Notebook?*

GTA 3 For Samsung Galaxy S3 First Gameplay Hands-On Review - YouTube

läuft flüssig.


----------

